# Film score to *Superman*?



## chillowack

Does anyone know where John Williams' film score to the 1978 film _Superman_ can be obtained or accessed?

Preferably for free, though I don't know if that's possible.


----------



## Rondo

I found it on Amazon. Do a search for "Superman Score" and it is the first result, black a green cover. Not sure where you could find it for free, but in this case it appears that you would be better off purchasing the download rather than the CD itself. It depends on how much you are willing to pay for it.


----------



## chillowack

I'm sorry, I didn't say that correctly--I am actually looking for the *sheet music*, not the audio recording.

But thank you for your reply, Rondo!


----------



## Falstaft

Sorry if this is WAY too late, but there's a good amount of Williams' conductor score to Supes' at Eastman School of Music Library's Alexander Courage Collection -- check it out:

http://www.esm.rochester.edu/sibley/specialc/findaids/courage.htm

There's also various piano reductions for chunks of the score out there, not too hard to locate.


----------

